# Bootcamp – Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné



## julzi (31 Mars 2020)

Salut à tous,

J'ai installé il y a peu Windows 10 sur mon mac mais je m'y sentais un peu à l'étroit. J'ai cru comprendre que le plus simple pour augmenter la taille de la partition windows était de la supprimer puis de la recréer. Je l'ai donc supprimée via l'Assistant Boot Camp et ça a l'air de s'être plutôt bien passé.

Au moment de la recréer, l'assistant télécharge longuement le logiciel de prise en charge windows, puis commence à partitionner le disque avant de m'annoncer la terrible nouvelle : _Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné_.

J'ai suivi les étapes décrites sur le site d'Apple sans succès. J'ai aussi trouvé de nombreux sujets similaires sur le forum, mais les résolutions ont l'air d'être souvent différentes et je suis un peu frileux à l'idée de copier / coller des commandes `diskutil` que je ne maîtrise pas.

Voici quelques détails :

Version de MacOS : 10.15.3 (je suis en train de télécharger la 10.15.4).
Image Windows 10 : Win10_1909_French_x64.iso


```
~ ❯❯❯ sysctl hw.model
hw.model: MacBookPro11,4

~ ❯❯❯ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  106.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.6 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.8 GB    disk1s5
```

Quelqu'un saurait m'aiguiller vers un sujet de référence que je pourrais suivre sans risque, ou m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour cibler plus précisément le problème ?

Merci d'avance !
julzi


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *julzi*

Passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 180g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *180 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *70 Go* en format *FAT-32*

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. Je demande cela => car s'il y a un échec de l'opération --> sa raison sera mentionnée et on saura sur quoi agir.


----------



## julzi (31 Mars 2020)

Bonjour macomaniac,
Merci pour ta réponse ! 

Voici le résultat de la commande, qui donne effectivement plus de détails :

```
~ ❯❯❯ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 180g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b                                                                           

Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 70 790 438 912 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 179 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 126 953 193 472 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 179 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

La vérification préalable de l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* et des *5* volumes qu'il héberge => ne fait ressortir aucune errreur. Aucun *snapshot* non plus (instantané archivant un état passé du volume et verrouillant les blocs correspondant aux fichiers archivés). 

- néanmoins une erreur interne à l'*apfs* (n° *49187* = ?) est invoquée qui bloque le repartitionnement.​
On peut se livrer à quelques réparations d'ordre général pour voir si elles ont un effet.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0
```


à validation > une demande de confirmation s'affiche => tape *y* (comme *y*es) et revalide

la commande lance une réparation totale du disque interne > dont celle de sa table de partition *GPT*

Poste le retour.


----------



## julzi (31 Mars 2020)

C'est très clair, merci !

Voici le résultat de la réparation :

```
~ ❯❯❯ diskutil repairDisk disk0                                                                                                                                                                      
Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk0
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

Pas d'erreur. Pour la 2è réparation > j'ai besoin de savoir si FileVault est ou non activé.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap list
```


qui affiche un tableau détaillé de l'apfs

Poste le tableau => il montrera le statut FileVault des volumes.


----------



## julzi (31 Mars 2020)

Voici le résultat :

```
~ ❯❯❯ diskutil ap list
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk1 4E345FF6-29B4-4165-9047-143911FE2BC5
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk1
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      250790436864 B (250.8 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   122114203648 B (122.1 GB) (48.7% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       128676233216 B (128.7 GB) (51.3% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 4AC35BA9-502F-4C2F-BEBE-4D99488D34A9
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2
    |   Size:                       250790436864 B (250.8 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s1 0140A9E0-7588-4613-BFA8-6788BEBACA04
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s1 (Data)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD - Données (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/Data
    |   Capacity Consumed:         108978814976 B (109.0 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 Yes (Unlocked)
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s2 E526E238-B4DF-4CE5-8CC0-954F1DB24E88
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         82681856 B (82.7 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s3 D32E9138-2F20-4C7C-91D6-78F9AA8A95D2
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         526602240 B (526.6 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s4 E191AEA9-701B-4094-9719-5C586703D858
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s4 (VM)
    |   Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /private/var/vm
    |   Capacity Consumed:         1580531712 B (1.6 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s5 9C31AD25-0773-49D6-A6BC-2EC2595FBCC9
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s5 (System)
        Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /
        Capacity Consumed:         10807152640 B (10.8 GB)
        FileVault:                 Yes (Unlocked)
```

On dirait bien que c'est activé.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

FileVault activé en effet.

- redémarre > les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours du disque. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.​​- lance l'Utilitaire de disque > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* grisé (= non monté) > bouton : "*Monter*" > ton mot-de-passe de session dans le panneau qui le demande => *Macintosh HD* est libellé en *noir* (= remonté). Et *Macintosh HD - Données* qui était aussi grisé au départ doit aussi être libellé en *noir* (= remonté - les 2 volumes sont appairés).​​- toujours dans l'Utilitaire de disque >  dans l'angle gauche supérieur du panneau --> presse la pastille : *Présentation*. Sélectionne : "*Afficher tous les appareils*" => le *Conteneur apfs* est affiché.​​- sélectionne le *Conteneur* global > fais un *S.O.S.* dessus qui répare son *apfs* et celle des volumes. Note : pour cette réparation > tous les volumes *apfs* doivent être déverrouillés puis démontés. Possible depuis un démarrage de secours > car une implémentation de Catalina clone à la volée en *RAM* l'OS de secours du disque et démarre le Mac sur la *RAM*. Donc tous les volumes *apfs* internes peuvent donc être démontés et l'*apfs* réparé.​
Redémarre ensuite (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) . De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande de repartitionnement -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 180g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2020)

julzi a dit:


> J'ai cru comprendre que le plus simple pour augmenter la taille de la partition windows était de la supprimer puis de la recréer.


Sous macOS pour augmenter/diminuer une partition Windows à la volée, il n'y a qu'un seul logiciel qui fonctionne et c'est Camptune de Paragon, malheureusement il est payant. Petite mise en garde, tu as un disque dur de 251 Go dont 118 sont occupés. Dans ton cas de figure ne dépasse pas 100 Go pour une réservation pour la partition Windows, il restera 33 Go pour que ta version de macOS fonctionne correctement.


----------



## julzi (31 Mars 2020)

Désolé pour le délai ! Le redémarrage a lancé l’installation d’OSX 10.15.4, et il reste environ 30 minutes à attendre... Je fais la réparation et poste le résultat de la nouvelle tentative de partitionnement dès que possible.

Merci une nouvelle fois pour tes précieux conseils et ta réactivité !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

@ *julzi*

Prends ton temps : ça me permet de prendre le mien


----------



## julzi (31 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Sous macOS pour augmenter/diminuer une partition Windows à la volée, il n'y a qu'un seul logiciel qui fonctionne et c'est *Camptune*, malheureusement il est payant. Petite mise en garde, tu as un disque dur de 251 Go dont 118 sont occupés. Dans ton cas de figure ne dépasse pas 100 Go pour une réservation pour la partition Windows, il restera 33 Go pour que ta version de macOS fonctionne correctement.



Ok ! Merci pour ces conseils, je pensais allouer 64Go à la partition windows. 

Par ailleurs ce ne sera que temporaire car je n’en aurai besoin que pour quelques semaines (jusqu’à la fin du confinement !). Pour se débarrasser d’une partition windows, l’assistant bootcamp est-il l’outil conseillé ?


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2020)

*Camptune* de Paragon


julzi a dit:


> Pour se débarrasser d’une partition windows, l’assistant bootcamp est-il l’outil conseillé ?


Par défaut, si on n'utilise pas entretemps Utilitaire de disque, oui il faut relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui détectera la présence d'une partition Windows et proposera une option *Restaurer* qui effacera proprement la partition Windows sans toucher au contenu de macOS.


----------



## julzi (31 Mars 2020)

Top, merci ! 

@macomaniac J’ai lancé le SOS il y a un peu plus d’une heure, je sais pas si ça peut prendre autant de temps ou si c’est bloqué ? L’écran est figé donc j’ai pas accès aux derniers logs mais je voyais ça en dernier. Par ailleurs il fait pas mal de bruit donc ça veut dire qu’il bosse dur ?


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

Je lui ai finalement accordé 4 heures avant de le redémarrer de force (en maintenant le bouton power appuyé) puis de relancer une nouvelle réparation avec la même méthode. Il a fini par se bloquer dans les mêmes conditions, je l'ai alors laissé charger toute la nuit et ça en était au même point ce matin. J'ai à nouveau redémarré de force puis ré-essayé la commande suivante, qui donne toujours la même erreur 49187.


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 180g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Alors ça veut dire : erreur interne à l'*apfs* > sans doute dès l'installation du système de fichiers. Irréparable.

- la solution consiste à : recopier le volume-Données dans le volume d'un DDE USB. Reformater la partition du disque interne. Réinstaller l'OS. Récupérer les données du clone à la fin via l'Assistant de migration. Soit le cycle des : « *4 r* ».​
Pour cette manœuvre : il  te faudrait un DDE USB disponible > permettant de créer un volume *apfs* d'environ *150 Go* de capacité.


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

Rude... Mais c'est parti pour les 4R !

J'ai bien un DDE avec suffisamment de de place libre, je crée une partition Time Machine ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Branche ton DDE au Mac. Passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list external
df -H
```


qui affichent : la configuration du disque externe & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les 2 retours => que je voie ton DDE.


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

```
~ ❯❯❯ diskutil list external
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time machine            1.5 TB     disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Bootable backup         265.3 GB   disk2s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS Catalina  273.3 GB   disk2s5

~ ❯❯❯ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5    251G    11G   134G     8%  487318 2448638042    0%   /
devfs           201k   201k     0B   100%     684          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s1    251G   103G   134G    44% 1042300 2448083060    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
/dev/disk1s4    251G   1.6G   134G     2%       2 2449125358    0%   /private/var/vm
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
/dev/disk2s3    265G   264G   848M   100% 3863023 4291104256    0%   /Volumes/Bootable backup
/dev/disk2s2    1.5T   196G   1.3T    14% 3993950 4290973329    0%   /Volumes/Time machine
/dev/disk2s5    273G   8.5G   265G     4%    1156 4294966123    0%   /Volumes/Install macOS Catalina
```

J'ai fait un clean install depuis Mojave, les partitions Time Machine et Bootable backup sont des backups de l'ancien système.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Il y a le choix du volume à repartitionner. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 1200g jhfs+ Clone 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) *Time Machine* à *1,2 To* > et crée un volume *Clone* de *300 Go*

Poste le retour.


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

Et voilà ! 


```
~ ❯❯❯ diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 1200g jhfs+ Clone 0b                                                                                                                                             
Resizing to 1200000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk2s2 Time machine
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Detected a case-sensitive volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Time machine appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s7 as a 243 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk2s2 Time machine
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time machine            1.2 TB     disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   260.4 GB   disk2s7
   4:                  Apple_HFS Bootable backup         265.3 GB   disk2s3
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s4
   6:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS Catalina  273.3 GB   disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Réussi. Passe encore la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap convert disk2s7
```


qui convertit *Clone* à l'*apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

Hop !


```
~ ❯❯❯ diskutil ap convert disk2s7

Converting the volume on disk2s7 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk2s7 Clone
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Clone" backed by the GPT partition disk2s7
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk2s7
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk2s7
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk2s7 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk2s7 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk2s7
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk3s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk3s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk3s1
Finished APFS operation on disk2s7 Clone
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Parfait.

- à présent : disposes-tu déjà du logiciel de clonage Carbon Copy Cloner ou pas ?​


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

Je viens de l'installer, la période d'essai se termine le 1er mai 


```
~ ❯❯❯ brew cask install carbon-copy-cloner
==> Downloading https://bombich.scdn1.secure.raxcdn.com/software/files/ccc-5.1.16.5965.zip
==> Verifying SHA-256 checksum for Cask 'carbon-copy-cloner'.
==> Installing Cask carbon-copy-cloner
carbon-copy-cloner was successfully installed!
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Parfait.

----------

Comme le clonage risque de durer un moment > afin d'éviter à ton Mac de s'endormir > passe la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir. Cela fait > ne ferme pas ce *terminal* => planque-le ouvert dans un coin qu'il ne te dérange pas. Le processus *caffeinate* est solidaire de l'ouverture de ce *terminal*.
----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Macintosh HD*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Macintosh HD* => *Clone* > créer un volume *Clone - Données* et y cloner *Macintosh HD - Données* > créer les volumes auxiliaires ad hoc et mettre à jour les caches de démarrage. Tu vas obtenir un clone démarrable.

- préviens quand c'est fini.​


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

C'est fait. 
Difficile de se rater avec des instructions aussi claires, merci encore !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => qui montrera la configuration actuelle du DDE.


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

```
~ ❯❯❯ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  105.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.8 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time machine            1.2 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         260.4 GB   disk2s7
   4:                  Apple_HFS Bootable backup         265.3 GB   disk2s3
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s4
   6:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS Catalina  273.3 GB   disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +260.4 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s7
   1:                APFS Volume Clone - Données         101.4 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Clone                   11.0 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 80.1 MB    disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                534.5 MB   disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Redémarre > la touche "*alt*" tenue pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis : *Clone* > démarre dessus :

- est-ce que tu ouvres une session-clone en externe conforme à celle que tu viens de quitter (lenteur normale : *apfs* x HDD x USB) ?​


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

Ça marche, c'est en effet extrêmement lent mais à part ça on s'y croirait !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

D'accord. On entame la restauration du disque interne.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

```
~ ❯❯❯ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  105.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.6 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time machine            1.2 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         260.4 GB   disk2s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Bootable backup         265.3 GB   disk2s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s5
   6:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS Catalina  273.3 GB   disk2s6

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +260.4 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume Clone - Données         110.1 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Clone                   11.0 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                534.5 MB   disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk3s5
```

J'ai redémarré sur mon disque interne depuis, il faut que je le fasse depuis le Clone ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Pour reformater l'*apfs* interne > puis lancer un clonage à rebours (*Clone* => *Macintosh HD*) => il faudra que tu sois démarré sur *Clone*.

- tu le fais quand tu préfères.​


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

Très bien, voici ce que donne `diskutil list` quand je démarre sur Clone (il me semble que c'est identique mais sait-on jamais) :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  105.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.7 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time machine            1.2 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         260.4 GB   disk2s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Bootable backup         265.3 GB   disk2s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s5
   6:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS Catalina  273.3 GB   disk2s6

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +260.4 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume Clone - Données         110.2 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Clone                   11.0 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                534.5 MB   disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk3s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Oui : le *Conteneur apfs* relevant du disque interne est *disk1*.

- préviens quand tu seras disponible pour le reformatage / clonage à rebours.​


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

Disponible tout de suite, si tu l'es aussi !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Es-tu actuellement démarré sur *Clone* ou sur *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

Je redémarre sur Clone, on se voit de l'autre côté !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Quand tu es dans la session de *Clone* > passe directement la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list internal
```


qui supprime l'*apfs* interne > et réinitialise le disque interne : table *GPT* > format *apfs* > volume *Macintosh HD* ; puis affiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

Et bim :

```
~ ❯❯❯ diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as APFS with name Macintosh HD
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            798.7 KB   disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Par prudence > on fait un test repartitionnement / départionnemnent (avant rétro-clonage).

- passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 150g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *150 Go* et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32* de *100 Go* > puis ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

Ok ! 

```
~ ❯❯❯ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 150g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 100 790 439 936 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 149 999 996 928 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 1 509 949 440 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 149 999 996 928 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 196805632 sectors in 3075088 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=293380096 drv=0x80 bsec=196853760 bspf=24032 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         150.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                100.8 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +150.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            720.9 KB   disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Parfait : pas de blocage dans l'*apfs* cette fois-ci. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche la configuration interne

Poste le retouor.


----------



## julzi (1 Avril 2020)

J'aime quand un plan se déroule sans accroc !

```
~ ❯❯❯ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 100 790 439 936 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 149 999 996 928 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            745.5 KB   disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Aucun problème d'*apfs*. C'était l'enjeu de l'opération.

- donc passe une commande :​

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir et planque la fenêtre du *terminal* que tu laisses ouverte dans un coin
----------

Puis lance Carbon Copy Cloner (qui s'est cloné dans les Applications du clone) > et définis une tâche où :

- source = *Clone* > destination = *Macintosh HD* > SafetyNet = *Désactivé*​
=> et presse le bouton : "*Cloner*". CCC va effectuer à l'envers le clonage qu'il avait fait à l'endroit > en imageant la distribution du *Conteneur* externe => dans le *Conteneur* interne.


Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## julzi (2 Avril 2020)

C'est fini, durée de l'opération : 8 heures 50 !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2020)

Il valait mieux activer le processus *caffeinate* alors ! La durée du clonage a dû dépendre du  faible débit en écriture dans la session de *Clone*.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => qu'on voie la configuration interne en comparaison de l'externe.


----------



## julzi (2 Avril 2020)

C'est clair.

```
~ ❯❯❯ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  104.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                544.0 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time machine            1.2 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         260.4 GB   disk2s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Bootable backup         265.3 GB   disk2s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s5
   6:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS Catalina  273.3 GB   disk2s6

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +260.4 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume Clone - Données         111.8 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Clone                   11.0 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                534.5 MB   disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk3s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2020)

Redémarre avec "*alt*" > choisis *Macintosh HD* > démarre dessus -->

- est-ce que tu retrouves ta session conforme à celle du clone ?​


----------



## julzi (2 Avril 2020)

Oui, la lenteur en moins \o/


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2020)

Alors problème résolu ?


----------



## julzi (2 Avril 2020)

Je l'espère. Je vais relancer l'assistant Bootcamp pour voir s'il arrive à créer une partition Windows, mais si on se base sur l'essai que tu m'as fait faire avant le rétro-clonage ça devrait marcher !


----------



## julzi (2 Avril 2020)

Ça fonctionne ! J'ai pu recréer ma partition windows sans accroc.

Merci infiniment pour ton aide, j'ai presque hâte d'avoir à nouveau un problème d'apfs pour bénéficier à nouveau de ton expertise et de ta pédagogie (bon d'accord je ne saboterai rien intentionnellement) !

_Tous les héros ne portent pas de cape._


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## julzi (2 Avril 2020)

Petit bonus si ça arrive à d'autres gens : quelque part dans le process il semble que "Macintosh HD" ait été ajouté à la blacklist de Spotlight (peut-être par CCC qui l'a considéré comme un disque de sauvegarde quand j'ai "rétrocloné" Clone vers Macintosh HD ?). J'ai du l'enlever pour pouvoir à nouveau trouver mes applications via Spotlight.


----------

